
Creativity Will Be the Source of Our Next Industrial Revolution, Not Machines - dpflan
https://qz.com/954338/creativity-will-be-the-source-of-our-next-industrial-revolution-not-machines/
======
LeeHwang
I used to think that especially in the arts.

I don't anymore, I've added links in the bottom. Even if the tech is half as
good as I wish it was. It means less people can do the work of tons of people
with computer aid. Essentially I don't think it will lead to lots of people
getting work like the last industrialization did in terms of factories.

[https://www.instapainting.com/ai-painter](https://www.instapainting.com/ai-
painter)

[https://deepart.io/](https://deepart.io/)

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/after-20-minutes-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/after-20-minutes-
of-listening-new-adobe-tool-can-make-you-say-anything)

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/21/10805398/friends-neural-
ne...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/21/10805398/friends-neural-network-
scripts)

